# Wanted: Lake Tahoe October 4-6 for anniversary getaway



## PamMo (Sep 9, 2013)

Our son and his wife would love to spend October 4-6 in Tahoe for a last minute anniversary trip! If anyone has availability, please PM me. Thank you!


----------



## mgandrews (Sep 10, 2013)

sent you a pm


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 10, 2013)

WorldMark has nothing in Nevada North or South for those dates


----------

